# what to do???



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

A brief history. After going for months with my wife lying about breaking off an ongoing affair and wanting our marriage to work out. Two months ago when she got busted and could no longer lie her way out of it she said she wanted a divorce. Me and my sixteen year old son moved into an apartment and she filed for divorce. We had originally agreed on joing custody. Anytime the subject of divorce comes up she shuts down and does not discuss it. Nothing has been done as far as paperwork to get things finalized. I'm not sure what my options are at this point. I do not know if I can file for divorce sense she has already filed. I'm ready to get this over with and I do not understand why she is dragging this out. I can see no advantage to her doing this. If she is having second thoughts it is way too late for that. She had her chance and did nothing but lie and cheat. I made it very clear to her once I moved out that there was no chance of reconciliation. So I do not know what is going on in her head.


----------



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

Go to your attorney and see what options you have.. thats what I would do.

SB


----------

